

HN & Comments (I was wrong) - rb2e

32 Days ago, I grumpily posted &quot;Avoid HN if your thinking of launching here&quot; [1] and I was wrong on both parts. Today I  posted something and even with just 1 up vote, I had nice small number of visitors to an article I wrote. HN is still a place for validity. It is just noisier now.<p>The second part of my &quot;Avoid HN&quot; self post I was seeing a lot of negative, cynical comments and it got to me but I&#x27;m actually finding now, more and more that commenting being up voted and moderating has improved. An example being https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6661256 and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6660895 Both good comments.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6479992<p>PS It doesn&#x27;t help to be negative. It just poisons the atmosphere.
======
yesimahuman
I've had a number of front page and even #1 posts, and the only conclusion
I've come to is that Hacker News is amazing for getting stuff launched, but
there is a small subset of the userbase that has problems with people creating
things that others find interesting.

Some comments feel angry. It's the one or two that make a big deal about
something that really, truly doesn't matter. I don't think it's that they
aren't intelligent, but they lack taste. They don't understand what people
want, only what they want. And since we are all nerds here, we know that
sometimes what _we want_ is really kind of stubborn and short sighted. It's
the ones with taste that can ultimately see through that, though.

I don't take it personally anymore. I did at first, until I realized the
above.

~~~
stevewillows
It's like a lot of art scenes -- many 'snobs' who don't actually contribute to
the scene they claim to know so well.

------
ctruman
Nosier or Noisier?

~~~
rb2e
Noisier - Sorry. That's the trouble with spell check. You still need an editor
to proof read you work.

